
India suspends all visas til 15th April 2020 - yarapavan
https://twitter.com/MoHFW_INDIA/status/1237807578790461441
======
yarapavan
1\. All existing visas, except diplomatic, official, UN/International
Organizations, employment, project visas, stand suspended till 15th April
2020. This decision will come into effect from 1200 GMT on 13th March 2020 at
the port of departure.

2.• Incoming travellers, including Indian nationals, are advised to avoid non-
essential travel and are informed that they can be quarantined for a minimum
of 14 days upon their arrival in India.

3.All incoming travellers, incl Indian nationals,arriving from or having
visited China,Italy, Iran,Republic of Korea,France, Spain & Germany after 15th
February 2020 shall be quarantined for minimum 14 days.This will take effect
from 1200 GMT on 13th March 2020 at port of departure

